# We got too many...



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow! That is quite a menagerie! But how wonderful for you to take them all in and give them homes. 

Looking forward to updates.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

28 cats!! do you spay and neuter them? they make more cats, fast!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow. Are you planning to keep them all, and add to your brood, or are you able to find them homes? 28 cats would send me into an allergy fit, hope you have ample space for them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I was a softie when some renters were moving out, let them leave 2 cats behind. Uh huh! Well, what they didn't tell me (I was out of state and returning the next day) was the male was intact and the female was pregnant. Those little fur balls kept getting her pregnant before the last litter was off of her, and I won't abort deliberately, so we ended up going through 400 lbs of cat food a month. Thank God everyone in OK needs a barn cat. I spayed and gave away over 60 cats. Now I'm down to 3 neutered males. Talk about 1 step from Crazy Cat Lady...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

There was a lady here, a few years back, who was arrested for multiple counts of felony animal abuse.

Come to find out, it resulted from a similar situation. People kept dumping animals on her. She called the local shelter several times but they never sent anyone out.

Eventually, she couldn't keep them all fed and someone called the sheriff.

I think the charges were eventually dismissed, but the lady testified that all she was guilty of was trying to keep the poor animals that were dumped on her fed but she became so overwhelmed she wasn't able to feed them all and she couldn't get anyone to take them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's a real slippery slope!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

All of our cats & dogs are spayed/neutered , Although Hungary does take a harsh stand to those who mistreat animals spaying and neutering of cats and dogs is not common. We use sales of browbands and other stuff plus some kind donations from people to make sure that the vet is called when needed and vaccinations are also carried out still things are tough, I would rather be bankrupt than mistreat and abandon anything in need.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

*I'm getting too old for this*

Meet Leroy & Lilly ( Lilly is closest to the camera )

















They are 3 & 4 years old and were kindly given to us. The previous owner has done NOTHING with them - and I mean NOTHING. They haven't been led in hand never had their feet picked out let alone trimmed and generally haven't been handled at all.

To say they are a hand full is an understatement , so far we have been bitten squashed into walls, reared up with and knocked to the ground, run over and spent several hours joyfully attempting to catch them when it is time to get them in at night . 
Still progress is steady if slow and we WILL get there as deep down they are good horses , they aren't bad they just don't know


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

*Teeth,Teeth & Teeth*

Well the vet came to look at some teeth , Kedves ( our lipi ) had a good seeing to as her teeth were in a poor state - she was a well behaved girl as expected even when Lajos ( her colt foal )was fooling around . To our suprise both Lilly and Leroy allowed the vet to have a look at theirs without too much fuss and they both have wolf teeth that need extracting sometime in the summer but other than that they are in good shape - I guess that all of the time we spend with them is paying off.
Ajtony is a different story , he is a 24 year old rescue and although his teeth were OK last october he sadly now has some bad news - the pulp cavity of two of his teeth has given way and he now has two gaping holes where teeth should be - a second vet from the sanctuary is due to give us a visit to give a second opinion - if his teeth are causing him pain and more of his teeth are going bad then a decision has to be made, still will keep fingers crossed that the two bad teeth are the only ones.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Well after a month or two of talking over the fence Kedves and Lajos have joined Fella and Zahlia in the big field - they really needed to do so as they need the grass that is starting to grow in there . Now it is time for Leroy and Lilly to become acquainted with Fella & Zahlia , they already know Kedves & Lajos . before they too can enjoy the big field.

The Tribbles ( Scotty, Spock & Jimmy ) are becoming terrors - Scotty is gaining the nickname of the ADHD kitten as he can't seem to behave.

Poppy Puppy is no longer a puppy , she is enjoying the good weather - our only problem is that she just can't seem to help herself, gets over excited and chases just about everything that comes into view - was a bit funny when she saw the geese and the tables got turned, but we wish she would calm down a bit .

Other than that everyone is behaving - except Rio our miniature shetland who keeps escaping from his field.

Another week or so and it will be spring feet trimming time - happy days ( not ) 

I will try to make weekly updates.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Well after a couple of weeks talking over the fence it was time for Leroy and Lilly to join every else in the big field - after a manic running and introduction session everybody appears to have settled in nicely .









Left to right

Lajos, Kedves , Zahlia , Leroy, Lilly and lastly Fella . 

Lajos is being visited by the vet on Sunday to be gelded and then he can remain part of the herd as we don't want to have him living alone and we don't want any unplanned foals either .

The three rescues ,they live in a different field as Varatlan is aggressive towards others, are getting their annual flu and tetanus vaccines as well over the weekend. Varatlan is also going to be looked over as he appears to have a breathing problem and is not shedding his winter coat .


----------

